# Grand Canyon Reopening??



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

read this today
States may use own money to reopen national parks

Doesn't include Arizona on the list of which states have communicated with th secretary of the interior. Read somewhere else NY and AZ were following in the steps of the states mentioned here

I am going on my White Rim trip in Canyonlands in Utah tomorrow.


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

Statue of Liberty and Grand Canyon to reopen


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*ITS ON!*

It's On!

Brady


----------

